# Android Apps



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What apps have you found useful? Here are a few I found that I found to be useful. 

Wordpress for you bloggers 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.wordpress.android

Send docs to your printer from anywhere
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pauloslf.cloudprint

Find the cheapest gas in the area your in
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gbis.gbandroid

Flashlight
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devuni.flashlight


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

I downloaded the sw colorsnap last night. Havent had a chance to use it yet but it looks cool & might come in handy 1 day. Plus it was free! BM has a similar 1 but it was getting bad reviews so i passed on it for now.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have both, and I have to say I think the BM one is better (it's called color capture)


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I had the SW color snap and it is horrible. Was curious and tried it on something that I already new the color and it was way off.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello......Paint Talk!

Colour capture has worked once out of about 40 attempts for me but it could be my camera.


----------

